# My band is on the radio!!



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

My band, SnakeBite's new single has been getting some steady airplay in the area the last couple of weeks. Pretty cool hearing my tune on the radio. If anyone's interested, we're on iTunes and CDBaby. 

http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/snakebite42


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Must be a cool feeling! Congrats!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice one. Congrats.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

It is a cool feeling. Few more radio stations picking it up the last couple days. Not in London though, so I haven't actually 'heard' it myself without streaming. Singer was driving to work yesterday morning when the song played - he said that was a very surreal feeling.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Which stations are playing it? I'll keep an ear out for it when I'm driving through SWO.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Congrats to you and your band members.


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

congrats James, sounds like a good tune! good luck with the CD and keep us posted, maybe I'll catch you around London.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Regular rotation in Chatham. Also being played in Wingham, Tillsonburg, Wallaceburg, Parry Sound and a few stations out west.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

james on bass said:


> Regular rotation in Chatham. Also being played in Wingham, Tillsonburg, Wallaceburg, Parry Sound and a few stations out west.


Right on man, all the best with this and whatever the future may bring


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Way to go James!


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone. 3 stations in Manitoba, 1 in Edmonton and 1 in Newfoundland somewhere started playing the tune today.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Sounds like a winner to me, well done!


----------

